# Some favorite non-rift lake Africans



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Above Stomatepia pindu from LakeBarumbi mbu.The white dots are cephalic pits used to detect prey in the substrate.
Below Stomatepia mariae, and with Konia eisentrauti, also only found in Lake Barumbi mbu in Cameroon































Above also from Barumbi mbu Sarotherodon linnellii.
Below from Lake Bremen, Coptodon bythobates















And from the soda Lake Natron, more saline than the ocean.


----------

